
The Criterion Channel streaming service is coming on April 8 - atombender
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/30/criterion-channel-launch-date/
======
atombender
For those of us who mourned the closing of Filmstruck, this is good news.

They've already started a kind of soft launch, with one free movie being
offered every week.

